# Live Wallpapers On CM4DX?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey I have been running every new nightly build of CM7 and I still have not been able to get a Live Wallpaper to load? Any help? Thanks.


----------



## swordmasterblack (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been running the live weather wallpaper without a problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

you can use live wallpapers from the market...but it seems the packaged ones are broken.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

tried downloading Steven Lin's Live Wallpaper From Android 2.3 from the android market. Does the same thing that the packaged lwp do. pretty odd.


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

has anyone ever gotten any decent performance out of lwps? on any launcher i use, there is a distinct lag when scrolling thru screens. the only fix ive found is to disable wallpaper scrolling








this is across all roms ive used, and including stock froyo or gb


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i cant get either to work....from market or regular ones


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried about 10 live wallpapers. Can't get any to work. I even did a system wipe!


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

ive tried at least 10 as well, and i got 2 to work.... google maps and "shake em all".


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

i have only tried 2 market ones and they both work. I dont use LWP's on my x due to battery issues anyway


----------

